# Favourite recordings of Richard Strauss' Four Last Songs (Vier letzte Lieder)?



## Charon

Just wondering about everybody's favourite recordings of the famous song set by Richard Strauss (Vier letzte lieder).

I've heard recordings by Schwarzkopf and Fleming. I've heard that Norman sings them very beautifully, but haven't heard the recording(s) yet.

Anybody have suggestions?


----------



## Sid James

The one that I got to know this masterpiece with, and still my favourite recorded version, was sung by Gundula Janowitz accompanied by Herbert von Karajan at the helm of the Berlin Philharmonic. Her voice is just so clear and expressive, and this is one of the few recordings involving von Karajan that I have really connected with big-time.

Others I have heard are Schwarzkopf's seminal account, well I think she did more than one though, and also Jessye Norman (a friend owns that disc, it's under the direction of Kurt Masur, and I enjoyed that too). I have heard some others but I forget which, I'm not sure if I've heard Rene Fleming's one.

A visiting American soprano did it here with the Adelaide Symphony Orchestra, I remember hearing the radio broadcast of that concert a few years back, and she did it quite differently from how I knew it, kind of more heavy and maybe a bit dark. I can't recall her name but I enjoyed her performance. 

I think this work truly deserves the accolades it gets, it's a synthesis of R. Struass' vocal writing from across his long and distinguished career in that area. As far as I'm concerned, his music doesn't get much better than this, to use a cliche, I really connect with the works he wrote after 1945, a brief period, but the source of pure gold, it seems...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

********


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Strauss is my favorite composer of the 20th century. The _Four Last Songs_ are my favorite works by Strauss and the greatest song cycle of the 20th century, IMO. I have 9 recordings of the _Four Last Songs_. There's not a bad one in the bunch. Among my absolute favorites are the recording with the more "mature Elizabeth Schwarzkopf with George Szell, the Lisa della Casa, Janowitz with Karajan, Jesseye Norman, and the second more "mature" recording by Renee Fleming.


----------



## NightHawk

*Jessye, Lucia, Heather, & Elizabeth.*



Charon said:


> Just wondering about everybody's favourite recordings of the famous song set by Richard Strauss (Vier letzte lieder). I've heard recordings by Schwarzkopf and Fleming. I've heard that Norman sings them very beautifully, but haven't heard the recording(s) yet. Anybody have suggestions?


I have Jessye Norman, Lucia Popp, Heather Harper, and Elizabeth Schwarzkopf in this collection, but not a cycle, of four songs written very late in RStrauss's life. Norman's and Schwarzkopf's versions are the ones I listen to most, but I love them all as they each bring something precious to this most beautiful music. All of these sopranos have a wonderful legato in the soaring _cantibiles_ that is one of the hallmarks of Strauss's works for soprano. Harper's is a more mature voice as I think the other singers recorded the songs when they were younger, yet she achieves a deeply burnished quality that is rich and wonderful to hear. Lucia Popp's is touching, always, and perhaps the most gently lyrical. Schwarzkopf's with George Szell has been considered the perfect recording of these songs for many years, and it is truly a great recording in every way. Schwarzkopf is at the zenith of her powers here, and they are considerable. And then there is Norman, and there is the song that is always sung last _Im Abendrot_ - many do not like it for its seemingly impossible slow tempo (9:54 w Kurt Masur and the Gewandhaus Orch of Leipzig, as opposed to 8:20 by Schwarzkopf), but when you hear Norman's complete control and majestic calm in the handling of the vocal line, if you are like me, you find yourself in thrall to her deeply calming voice and the gradually descending line. In general, Norman has a greater range of dynamics, color and slower tempos (excepting Fruhling which is 3 seconds shorter than Schwarzkopf's) than the other three singers. I treasure all four recordings, and I will continue to collect these songs as I find singers who are able to touch their profound beauty and poetry.


















The other great singers are pictured in earlier posts.


----------



## jfmurray

Jessye Norman is my favorite.
I also enjoy Deborah Voigt's version with Kurt Masur and the NYPhil.
The first time I heard the 4 Last Songs was Margaret Price at the Metropolitan Opera Orchestra at Carnegie Hall in the 90s. I have never heard a recording of her singing it, but I can assue you that her version that afternoon remains etched in my memory.


----------



## itywltmt

I own two recordings: Janowitz/ Karajan and Kiri Te Kanawa / Andrew Davis. For whatever reason, I prefer the latter.









Also, I featured Popp/Solti on my blog a couple of weeks ago: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/433-three-song-cycles.html


----------



## yangxb

*My ranking*

My ranking based on recordings I have and versions from YouTube:

1. Janowitz/Karajan

2. Norman/Masur

3. Hendricks/Sawallisch

4. Popp/Solti

5. Margiono/Waart

6. Kanawa/Abbado

7. Zylis-Gara/Decker

8. Mikolaj/Sollak

9. Schwarzkopf/Szell

10. Dzhioeva/Shakhmametyev

11. Augér/Previn

12. Margaret Price/Sawallisch


----------



## Vaneyes

Schafer/Abbado.

View attachment 3573


----------



## Crudblud

I'm definitely a Norman/Masur guy.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

yangxb said:


> My ranking based on recordings I have and versions from YouTube:
> 
> 1. Janowitz/Karajan
> 
> 2. Norman/Masur
> 
> 3. Hendricks/Sawallisch
> 
> 4. Popp/Solti
> 
> 5. Margiono/Waart
> 
> 6. Kanawa/Abbado
> 
> 7. Zylis-Gara/Decker
> 
> 8. Mikolaj/Sollak
> 
> 9. Schwarzkopf/Szell
> 
> 10. Dzhioeva/Shakhmametyev
> 
> 11. Augér/Previn
> 
> 12. Margaret Price/Sawallisch


An interesting rating. I'm already admitted that I prefer Lucia Popp, because I love her voice and I like Solti's a little bit fater tempi. I really think that this tempi suites the music right.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

yangxb said:


> My ranking based on recordings I have and versions from YouTube:
> 
> 1. Janowitz/Karajan
> 
> 2. Norman/Masur
> 
> 3.  Hendricks/Sawallisch
> 
> 4. Popp/Solti
> 
> 5. Margiono/Waart
> 
> 6. Kanawa/Abbado
> 
> 7. Zylis-Gara/Decker
> 
> 8. Mikolaj/Sollak
> 
> 9. Schwarzkopf/Szell
> 
> 10. Dzhioeva/Shakhmametyev
> 
> 11. Augér/Previn
> 
> 12. Margaret Price/Sawallisch


An interesting rating. I'm already admitted that I prefer Lucia Popp, because I love her voice and I like Solti's a little bit fater tempi. I really think that this tempi suites the music right.


----------



## Badinerie

The first recording I heard of the Four Last Songs was. This one....So I have a soft spot for it. It started me of exploring Leider. I must say though I am intrigued at the idea of Lucia Popp performing them . Must have a listen!


----------



## AndyS

I'm not a Norman fan usually but I love her singing this. Also love Janowitz

Only other version I've heard is Schwarzkopf but not hugely keen as I'm not a massive fan of Scwarzkopf in general (I find her a bit too dry)


----------



## jfcdoublebass

*jfcdoublebass*



Charon said:


> Just wondering about everybody's favourite recordings of the famous song set by Richard Strauss (Vier letzte lieder).
> 
> I've heard recordings by Schwarzkopf and Fleming. I've heard that Norman sings them very beautifully, but haven't heard the recording(s) yet.
> 
> Anybody have suggestions?


Hi , Felicity Lott with the Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi will tick all the boxes .


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Despite the recording quality, I've always had a soft spot for the Flagstad/Furtwangler recording. All things considered, Flagstad blows me away.

I own a 2 other recordings but I forget which ones and I do not have them to hand at present. When I am able I'll have to confirm which recordings I have before updating. I know one of them features Schwarzkopf but this is a recent purchase which I haven't had chance to hear yet.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Has anyone else heard this recording with Anja Harteros and what do you think of it? I like it, but I have not heard any others.


----------



## joen_cph

Haven´t done any comparisons but Hannelore Kuhse/Neumann is among the better ones 



 . A bit faster than usual. I´ve also got Schwartkopf/Szell, Kanawa and Norman, plus some I don´t like - Casa/Böhm, Sass/Lukacs and Price/Leinsdorf.

Will be getting Janowitz/Karajan also at least


----------



## DavidA

Janowitz / Karajan is simply amazing. Creamy tone and wonderful orchestral support.

I also have an earlier Schwartskof (spelling?) with Karajan but the sound is limited.

Also Della Casa with Bohm. Wonderful singing but I find them taken rather too fast after Karajan.


----------



## mojojefferson

I've never heard better than Karajan with the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra on DG. Some interesting appraisals listed I must say.


----------



## DavidA

mojojefferson said:


> I've never heard better than Karajan with the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra on DG. Some interesting appraisals listed I must say.


As has often been said there is no right or wrong in these things. It's personal taste. For me the sound of the voice and in the orchestra are unbeatable in Karajan's version.


----------



## ShaunRoche

Hello one and all! 

I cheekily put a search in to Google asking which might be the best recording of 4LS and it led me to this site which excites me greatly!

I know there hasn't been a post on this thread for some while now, so I hope my resurrection of the the thread is acceptable? 

I too, have heard many recordings and naturally have ones I prefer over others. 

Before I launch into that, I have a question that ultimately refers to tempi; whilst these were written in 1948, Strauss died just 8 months before the premier in May 1950. 

We do know that he wished the work to be premiered by Kirsten Flagstad so it is at all possible that he ran through the work with her before his death, meaning that that 1950 recording demonstrates the tempi that the composer originally wished to convey?

I ask this, as very often, when one gets used to a work from probably the first recording one hears, other recordings, put plainly, sound wrong.

The Recording I first heard is the Popp/Tennstedt (as opposed to Solti) and this is the one I can't help but refer back too. What I have become accustomed to are the seemingly much slower tempi than say the Norman/Masur tempi.

In this recording, in Im Abendrot, what I utterly love is that the tune soars for a good minute before the introduction is resoved....it makes the actual tonic resolution so much more satisfying than if it's just thrashed through.

Thoughts?


----------



## MrGramophone

I've heard many recordings of the 4L.S. but, for me the definitive one is the Flagstag/Furtwangler (1950). I was listening to its latest 'outing' on Pristine Classical this afternoon and Mr. Rose has certainly made the best of an otherwise dreadful recording. Finally we are able to hear the original recording in the best possible sound -- and what a magnificent voice Madam Flagstad had. Finally we have the difinitive recording sung as Strauss meant it to be sung.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

[NOTE: Please somebody tell me how I adjust width of images so that I can bring them down to a more managable 250 or so px. Thanks for helping a newbie out!]

The recordings of the _Vier Letzten Lieder_ that must be heard ("must"...whatever that means) are the first three I mention below: Norman (with Masur and the Gewandhaus) is not the most sensitive to the text, and she does not offer the most nuanced reading. But by God, in Beim Schlafengehen her big, creamy voice is the most gorgeous thing ever to have come from a human throat, and Masur is there with her, all the way. She seems to take all four songs in one breath, no matter how slow Masur gets. "The Classic" is Schwarzkopf's reading. For reasons of sound quality and orchestral accompaniment her second, 1965, recording with George Szell (EMI GrOC) is usually chosen over the one where Otto Ackermann accompanies her in 1953 (EMI Historical Recordings). It's a smidgen overrated but must be heard, all the same. Lisa Della Casa, Strauss's favorite Arabella, has vocal beauty in scores and takes the songs in the original order under the guiding baton of Karl Böhm (Decca Legendary Performances). A brook to Norman's stream, a deer to Norman's elk - the connoisseur's choice. Janowitz under Karajan (DG Originals) is the most different. A voice of flattened silver, perhaps with tin, she flitters along with more vibrato than most and better breath control than all but Norman.


R.Strauss, Four Last Songs,
J.Norman / K.Masur / 
Leipzig Gewandhaus O.
Decca


R.Strauss, Four Last Songs,
L.Della Casa / K.Böhm / 
Vienna Philharmonic
Decca


R.Strauss, Four Last Songs (1965)
E.Schwarzkopf / G.Szell / 
Berlin RSO
EMI


R.Strauss, Four Last Songs (1953)
E.Schwarzkopf / Otto Ackermann
Philharmonia
EMI Historical


R.Strauss, Four Last Songs (1965)
G.Janowitz / HvK / 
BPh
DG Originals


----------



## Ukko

MrGramophone said:


> I've heard many recordings of the 4L.S. but, for me the definitive one is the Flagstag/Furtwangler (1950). I was listening to its latest 'outing' on Pristine Classical this afternoon and Mr. Rose has certainly made the best of an otherwise dreadful recording. Finally we are able to hear the original recording in the best possible sound -- and what a magnificent voice Madam Flagstad had. Finally we have the difinitive recording sung as Strauss meant it to be sung.


Hah. This reads like "Mr. Gramophone" may in 'another life' be known as Mr. Rose.


----------



## ErvinNy

Bohm and Della Casa (Decca). It sounds like Mozart. Generally, "Im Abendrot" tends to be played very very slow, but Strauss clearly indicates the tempo should be "Andante"=at walking pace. This performance would be close to what the composer envisioned.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

[NOTE: Please somebody tell me how I adjust width of images so that I can bring them down to a more managable 250 or so px. Thanks for helping a newbie out!]


----------



## Zandonai

At one time I had a film of Julia Varady singing the Four Last Songson on my Sky recorder. Marvellous! My wife deleted the recording so I divorced her. Plan B is Lucia Popp and plan C is the Norman version. Norman is just a bit brutal, I think, the the overall sound is quite luscious. As a singer in and around the world of singers, I've heard many a good soprano come to grief trying to sing these huge pieces with but a piano to fill in the great cascades of essential accompaniment. With a full orchestra they sound as if they are being sung by a choir. I'm not sure if they will count as one record or four on my desert island. Zandonai.


----------



## Cascade

Popp/Tennstedt on EMI. I also really like Soile Isokoski's recording.


----------



## Allanmcf

My apologies to you Charon. Didn't realise you had already started a thread on this topic when I started another yesterday.


----------



## ribonucleic

I have a standing request to have the Norman recording played at my funeral.

Now _that's_ a recommendation.


----------



## David Vall

I have several versions including both Schwarzkopf recordings, Jessye Norman's among them. However, there are two that have not been mentioned that I also think of quite highly.

Cheryl Studer with the Staatskapelle Desden conducted be Giuseppe Sinopoli DG 439-865-2. It is beautifully sung, beautifully played and recorded. One of her last recordings. Why she stopped recording, I am not sure. She teaches in Germany now. I also recommend this CD for the other selections which are Wagner's Wesendonck Lieder, and from Tristan & Isolde, the Vorspiel & Isolde's Liebestod. All of them also beautifully sung and played.

The other Vier Letzte Lieder is an obscure 1993 release on the Kontrapunkt label (cat# 32156) by Elisabeth Meyer-Topsoe with the Copenhagen Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Hans Norbert Bihlmaier. "Im Abendrot" is an especially moving performance by both soprano and orchestra. though not as well recorded (or mastered?) as Studer's on DG. (I apologize for the size disparity in the photos.)

David


----------



## Vaneyes

There are several or more I could live with, and have owned (incl. Janowitz/HvK, Norman/Masur, Schwarzkopf/Szell). I currently reside with Schafer/Abbado, and am not growing tired of.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

ribonucleic said:


> I have a standing request to have the Norman recording played at my funeral.
> 
> Now _that's_ a recommendation.


I'd probably want something more upbeat, such as Candide Overture (NYPO/LB).


----------



## PSchiefelbein

One I never hear mentioned is my personal favorite done by Teresa Stich-Randall with the Vienna Radio Orchestra under Laszlo Somogyi from 1964. It was part of a 4cd box I acquired entitled “L’Arte de Teresa Stich-Randall put out on the Accord label. Her career was heavily overshadowed by the Schwarzkopf publicity machine, but I agree with Toscanini’s assessment of her as “the find of the century”.


----------

